# How to increase/decrease villager friendship



## Katie97 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi guys!

I’m just reading through the guidebook and interesting to note - *gift wrapping your gifts to villagers increases friendship level*! Other factors that increase/decrease friendship level, for those interested, (some are pretty self explanatory) are:

Increase:
- Talk to them (once per day). For every uninterrupted day, the amount increases exponentially. The amount you gain will reset if you forget a day.
- Send them a letter (friendship increases when they reply)
- Give them a present (and gift wrapping increases your friendship even more than normal)
- complete a request for them
- sell them an item they want
- giving them medicine when sick
- delivery requests to other villagers
- successfully completing treasure hunts 

Decrease (and I assume more likely to ask to leave!):
- hit them with a tool
- push them around a lot
- give them trash items (tire, rotten turnips, weeds)
- accept a request but fail to successfully carry it out e.g critter requests, delivery requests
- not returning a lost item

The book says that when you are best friends with a villager, completing a request for them gives you a chance to be gifted their framed photo!


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2020)

Wait so hitting and pushing them actually works in this game?!


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 16, 2020)

Zura said:


> Wait so hitting and pushing them actually works in this game?!


It decreases their friendship level, it doesn’t make them move out any faster


----------



## N a t (Apr 16, 2020)

Oh oh, I've forgotten to complete a couple of tasks or said yes and not done them. Hope my little friends ain't mad!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 16, 2020)

How is everyone getting their guidebook x.x Amazon still doesnt have an estimated date of delivery and I want ittttt 

Good discovery though!! I'll have to wrap all the gifts I give to my favorite villagers from now on.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 16, 2020)

I wish we could bookmark posts on this website, this is super helpful


----------



## Neechan (Apr 16, 2020)

skogkyst said:


> I wish we could bookmark posts on this website, this is super helpful


You can Though? It’s that little banner where the number post is


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 16, 2020)

Zura said:


> Wait so hitting and pushing them actually works in this game?!



It's always worked. What doesn't work is getting them to move out. It's always been about friendship level.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



Krissi2197 said:


> How is everyone getting their guidebook x.x Amazon still doesnt have an estimated date of delivery and I want ittttt
> 
> Good discovery though!! I'll have to wrap all the gifts I give to my favorite villagers from now on.



I got an email about the delay, and the Amazon page says "release date: April 30th" for me


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 16, 2020)

Neechan said:


> You can Though? It’s that little banner where the number post is


Thank you for pointing that out! I'm not the most observant person


----------



## Neechan (Apr 16, 2020)

skogkyst said:


> Thank you for pointing that out! I'm not the most observant person


No problem


----------



## Mairen (Apr 16, 2020)

Considering this is the second thread on here to share various information on the companion guide, you guys have convinced me to go ahead and purchase it. Sounds like there's a lot of awesome information there~


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> It's always worked. What doesn't work is getting them to move out. It's always been about friendship level.


That's what I meant, I thought OP was referring to moving them out. Does being high on the friendship ladder prolong the moving question? I think that might be why the starting villagers stay so long


----------



## Katie97 (Apr 16, 2020)

Mairen said:


> Considering this is the second thread on here to share various information on the companion guide, you guys have convinced me to go ahead and purchase it. Sounds like there's a lot of awesome information there~


It is so much bigger than I thought - I want to share a bunch of cool info in it but I don’t want to annoy everybody with threads about small things hahaha!!


----------



## Mairen (Apr 16, 2020)

I think it's a super kind thing for you to share information from that book! I imagine a lot of folks on here either cannot buy it, or aren't even aware such a guide exists, so never hesitate to provide some help around here, it's always appreciated!


----------



## solace (Apr 16, 2020)

*Katie97- *Thank you for this information. As I speculated before, wrapping gifts is essential but furthermore, wrapping it in their favorite color increases it. Like for Lolly her favorite color is yellow and preference is basic, so I always wrap in yellow and give her basic items. Does the guide you are using go into further detail? Does it correlate with the data from ACNL or have preferences changed?

Again, thank you so much. I have been waiting for the Companion guide. When ACNL came out I picked up the game with the guide. I don't know why we have to wait for this. Also, I don't mean to pry but how did you get the book so fast?


----------



## Katie97 (Apr 16, 2020)

solace said:


> *Katie97- *Thank you for this information. As I speculated before, wrapping gifts is essential but furthermore, wrapping it in their favorite color increases it. Like for Lolly her favorite color is yellow and preference is basic, so I always wrap in yellow and give her basic items. Does the guide you are using go into further detail? Does it correlate with the data from ACNL or have preferences changed?
> 
> Again, thank you so much. I have been waiting for the Companion guide. When ACNL came out I picked up the game with the guide. I don't know why we have to wait for this. Also, I don't mean to pry but how did you get the book so fast?


Hi! Yes it goes into detail about each villager’s favourite ‘type’ of clothing e.g sporty, active, cool, elegant, cute, etc and also their favourite colours. Today I was able to gift my villagers clothing items based on those suggestions. If you like, if you tell me your villagers, I can tell you their favourite colours/type and you can see whether that has changed


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 16, 2020)

I hit one of my villagers with a net so much that I fear they won't ask to move out.


----------



## Katie97 (Apr 16, 2020)

Katie97 said:


> Hi! Yes it goes into detail about each villager’s favourite ‘type’ of clothing e.g sporty, active, cool, elegant, cute, etc and also their favourite colours. Today I was able to gift my villagers clothing items based on those suggestions. If you like, if you tell me your villagers, I can tell you their favourite colours/type and you can see whether that has changed





solace said:


> *Katie97- *Thank you for this information. As I speculated before, wrapping gifts is essential but furthermore, wrapping it in their favorite color increases it. Like for Lolly her favorite color is yellow and preference is basic, so I always wrap in yellow and give her basic items. Does the guide you are using go into further detail? Does it correlate with the data from ACNL or have preferences changed?
> 
> Again, thank you so much. I have been waiting for the Companion guide. When ACNL came out I picked up the game with the guide. I don't know why we have to wait for this. Also, I don't mean to pry but how did you get the book so fast?


I ordered the book with Game UK. They said it would arrive on this date. My release date never got pushed back like it appears happened with Amazon.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

Also - not sure if this is a well known fact, but looks like certain DIY recipes can only come from certain villager types. The book describes which personality types can give what recipes. I’m not sure if this would be of interest to anyone?


----------



## solace (Apr 16, 2020)

If


Katie97 said:


> Hi! Yes it goes into detail about each villager’s favourite ‘type’ of clothing e.g sporty, active, cool, elegant, cute, etc and also their favourite colours. Today I was able to gift my villagers clothing items based on those suggestions. If you like, if you tell me your villagers, I can tell you their favourite colours/type and you can see whether that has changed


That is very generous of you. Thank you so much <3 (I am really nerdy about this stuff)
If you don't mind, I would love to see what has changed/stayed the same and also see if my predictions about Raymond were correct. I will pm you.


----------



## Brookie (Apr 16, 2020)

How on earth is everyone getting the guidebook? Mine says it's not released until the 30th!!!


----------



## Katie97 (Apr 16, 2020)

Brookie said:


> How on earth is everyone getting the guidebook? Mine says it's not released until the 30th!!!



Order from Game if you are in the UK


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> That's what I meant, I thought OP was referring to moving them out. Does being high on the friendship ladder prolong the moving question? I think that might be why the starting villagers stay so long



Most likely not, since most of us know our favorite villagers are always trying to leave when we want the disliked ones out.


----------

